# New SW Ohio



## Brewer (Jan 24, 2016)

Complete new guy here, long story short is elderly neighbors no longer live in their home, family wants nothing to do with the 12 hives they had and so they offered them to me and "all the bee equipment too" what ever that consists of. Any advice would be great!! Been reading everything I can to see if I'm even going to except the bees so I don't kill them !


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome Brewer to Beesource! Lots of great information here. Read plenty and get ready for a journey.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm sure that it's a comfort to their prior keepers that someone has been found to take care of their bees. Welcome.
Bill


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas! Good luck to you with your (sort of) new hives.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Try to get someone from the local bee club or your mentor, if you have one, to help you look at (inside them when warm enough) the hives to see what condition the wood and the bees are in, then develop a plan for moving them when it's time. At first it may seem overwhelming but I'm sure with some experienced help you'll do fine. If no one local, the folks on BeeSource will give you hints and valuable info. Good luck.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

Welcome from Dayton! 12 hives is quite a way to start; off the deep end you go....

Definately try to get involved in a local bee club, and you may want to try to lock down some hands-on help from someone local. Otherwise, with 12 established hives in your first year, things are going to be pretty hairy for you around mid-May.


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome SW Ohio from NE Ohio!!


----------



## trapperdirk (Nov 3, 2013)

Brewer,

Welcome to the forum. I beleive there is an active beekeepers group in Greene county just a bit east of you. If you don't find any one local to help, PM me know and I'll send you a friends contact info.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome, you will be Okay, study and ask questions, it will all come together.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

As others have suggested, get connected with a local club:
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/associations/local-associations/

Clubs often offer beginner's classes, and are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beekeepers.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Nothing like twelve professors teaching you . . .


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

welcome brewer! the warren co club meets in lebanon on the 2nd sunday of each month. PM me if you want details.


----------

